# Looking to get newer truck 2500 or 3500



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Why is offroading ruling out a dually?

When you scaled it what was the weight on the trucks drive axle? That's the deciding factor on whether or not you NEED a dually or not. A 3500 series can carry more weight on it's rear axle than a 2500, yes, but not as much as a 3500 DRW as those extra tires are not there just for show - each rim and tire can carry more weight in the end.

The trailer axle configuration makes a big difference on the loading on the trucks rear axle - if the trailer axles are somewhat forward they'll carry more weight while the truck will carry less, but if it's a trailer like mine where the trailer axles are very far back it pushes a LOT of weight onto the truck when loaded. My 4 horse when loaded with 2 heavy horses in the front would overload the tires and rims on a non dually 3500 series truck.

DEF isn't anything to be scared of...it's a simple system and the although the fluid isn't cheap (although not really terribly expensive either) you get a million miles per gallon with DEF (exaggerating, but it's high) so it's not a massive expense.


----------



## bat4bab (Oct 7, 2014)

Here is a picture of the trailer. I was leaning more with going with the DEF system. Has there been any problems with the system freezing and not working.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

The trucks with DEF systems also have DPF filters still, the latter does not replace the former. I can't speak for the reliability of the newer emissions systems on the Dodge Cummins trucks. You would be far better served by visiting a website dedicated to them like Cumminsforum and asking there. 

Some answers to my earlier questions would be helpful so far as getting you the rest of the information however.


----------



## bat4bab (Oct 7, 2014)

The extra width of a DRW truck would be very hard to get around some of roads in the mountains. I did not get the weight of just the rear axel. It was a log truck scale that measured the hole thing. I could not get just the rear axel on. I will have to go to a different scale to get the weight of each axel.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

You can get the wieght on each axle by pulling on the scale one Axle at a time  yeah ya gotta do a lil math but it's not hard.

This Quad axle truck was only carrying 16000lbs of the load till I adjusted the tag axles.


----------

